# New '02 325i vs 330i pics :tsk: :tsk:



## gee_boo (Dec 29, 2001)

I've read many reviews about the new "look"

I have caught a glimpse of a '02 BMW on the road and the BMW website is terrible for '02 pics. 

Can we get some pics on here & really compare differences. Thanks!


----------



## Cyclone (Jan 9, 2002)

*My '02 325i (pics aren't great..but u get the idea)*


----------



## steve (Jan 7, 2002)

*'01 vs. '02 Sedan Differences*

The substantial changes between the '01 and the '02 sedan are a wider grille, a "simpler" bumper, and an "upturned" turn signal indicators, and slightly more amorphos headlamps. The front hood looks lower to me, and the side seems to have dropped. The bumper covers have a slightly different radius to them, and the rear lamps now have the turn signals in the middle as opposed to the top. The rear bumper is also different.

Here's a pic side by side I took in Munich in August.


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

*Am I blind?*

After all this talk about how ugly the 2002 redesign has been, I really can't tell there is much of a difference. Maybe I am not artistically inclined.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: '01 vs. '02 Sedan Differences*



steve said:


> *The substantial changes between the '01 and the '02 sedan are a wider grille, a "simpler" bumper, and an "upturned" turn signal indicators, and slightly more amorphos headlamps. The front hood looks lower to me, and the side seems to have dropped. The bumper covers have a slightly different radius to them, and the rear lamps now have the turn signals in the middle as opposed to the top. The rear bumper is also different.
> 
> Here's a pic side by side I took in Munich in August. *


I would like to see the coupe with the hood line that extends to the edges of the winshield, ala M3 without the power buldge, but leave the rest ALONE!!


----------



## gee_boo (Dec 29, 2001)

Looking at both pics, silver vs topaz 2002 I would say the '02 model looks much sharper. Maybe a silver vs silver 02 would be 
a better comparision. 

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I agree the '02 above looks better... is that Topaz, or Orient? I think it's a very nice, tasteful restyling.

:thumb:


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz 330i said:


> *I agree the '02 above looks better... is that Topaz, or Orient? I think it's a very nice, tasteful restyling.
> 
> :thumb: *


Cyclone's is OB. The one in the pic posted by Steve is Topaz...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *
> 
> Cyclone's is OB. The one in the pic posted by Steve is Topaz... *


Looks darker than topaz... but the machine I'm on today has a crappy monitor that has probably never been calibrated.

:tsk:

Thx.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

*Personally, give me a set of clears*

and I'll take the '01 anyday.

I'm not particularly fond of those little pinholes for foglamps on the '02!

Still don't really like the headlamp treatment on the '02 either. Looks too Pontiac Bonneville-ish to me.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz 330i said:


> *
> 
> Looks darker than topaz... but the machine I'm on today has a crappy monitor that has probably never been calibrated.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I agree. However, it's definitely lighter than Cyclone's. It can only be Topaz then...


----------



## planet (Dec 22, 2001)

Okay, here are a few of my 2002 for y'all's perusal...


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Nice, like the steel blue. Why CWP in Calif.?


----------



## planet (Dec 22, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *Nice, like the steel blue. Why CWP in Calif.? *


Thanks.

Wife's requirements were few, but included heated seats. And I wanted fold-down rear seats so I could fit my telescopes and astonomy gear in the car, so the CWP was the path of least resistance!


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

planet said:


> *
> Thanks.
> 
> Wife's requirements were few, but included heated seats. And I wanted fold-down rear seats so I could fit my telescopes and astonomy gear in the car, so the CWP was the path of least resistance! *


Makes sense.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Am I blind?*



DaveN323i said:


> *After all this talk about how ugly the 2002 redesign has been, I really can't tell there is much of a difference. Maybe I am not artistically inclined.  *


The reason that there doesn't look like much of a difference in these pictures is because everyone has posted the 02 in dark colors. The dark colors hide the differences much better. If you had a silver 01 vs 02 shot, the differences would stand out very clearly. The 02 grill enlargement is quite noticeable-- I wonder if they did that because of cooling problems.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Am I blind?*



JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> I wonder if they did that because of cooling problems. *


I doubt it. The "extra" grill is fake... See below (sorry for the poor image editing):










Hmmm... Enlargement, fake... That reminds me of something I had in my hands just a few days ago...  But that's totally OT...


----------



## planet (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Am I blind?*



JPinTO said:


> *The reason that there doesn't look like much of a difference in these pictures is because everyone has posted the 02 in dark colors. The dark colors hide the differences much better. If you had a silver 01 vs 02 shot, the differences would stand out very clearly. *


I don't consider Steel Blue to be "dark" (see my pics above). I think, for example, that the creases in the steel of the hood and side stand out quite clearly. YMMV.


----------



## ChetG (Dec 26, 2001)

sorry, but that pic confirms it. The 02 is FAR better looking, more elegant, more powerfull. JP, even you had to agree there. The 01 looks tall and clumsy, and only looks better in silver(w sp bumper). Im changing to a coupe, so im not biased at all.


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

The '02 330i with the sport package (comes with a different front grille and body kit ala the SB pics above) is very attractive, and definitely the best looking of the new 3xxi. I find the new headlamps, moved side marker and rear treatment a tasteful update to the e46 design and very stylish. I personally don't like the extra large colored bumber area of the 325i and standard 330 or the overly small fog lamps. I have seen a few dark color '02s on the road in my area and the frown shaped lower grille gives the car the impression of much higher ground clearance (the lower grille disappears into the shadow under the car) which doesn't look good at all.

Just my $0.02...

JEC


----------



## TC (Jan 7, 2002)

*I am biased ...*

... cos I have a coupe. However, I was at the dealer yesterday, and in the flesh, the new front has a distinct "mini 5 series" about it. I definitely feel it has lost a bit of character.


----------

